# 7.2 subwoofer question



## dtr20 (Oct 30, 2014)

I currently have a 7.1 receiver. I am thinking about upgrading to a 7.2.X atmos receiver in the future depending on the dts:x details. I have a Cambridge Soundworks PSW1 subwoofer. This subwoofer has an option for a slave subwoofer. I know of I hook up a slave to my powered (master) subwoofer, this would still be a 7.1 setup. If I found another master and slave set and put them in the front if the room, then hooked my single powered subwoofer in the back of the room, would this be beneficial? I don't know how the 7.2 (2 subwoofer part) works. Is it the same LFE signal going to both subwoofer preouts or separate? If it is separates, is it right and left, front and back, or what? Thanks for your help.


----------



## RickyDeg (Apr 28, 2015)

I've rarely seen a processor or receiver that have outputs for individual "stereo subs" left + right. There are a few exceptions though. I've seen a digital stereo amp which had that, but as far as LFE-information goes from a receiver it's still the same output signal fed to both. However, you may wanna look for a receiver with dual subwoofer outputs that can calibrate the subwoofers individually, regardless of where you place them. One such example are receivers with Audyssey MultEQ XT32 with independent dual calibration. How your result will be depends on your room I would say.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

RickyDeg said:


> I've rarely seen a processor or receiver that have outputs for individual "stereo subs" left + right. There are a few exceptions though. I've seen a digital stereo amp which had that, but as far as LFE-information goes from a receiver it's still the same output signal fed to both. However, you may wanna look for a receiver with dual subwoofer outputs that can calibrate the subwoofers individually, regardless of where you place them. One such example are receivers with Audyssey MultEQ XT32 with independent dual calibration. How your result will be depends on your room I would say.


There are, of course, a number of processors with dual subwoofer outputs that will support dual mono or stereo outputs but they tend to be pricier than is probably warranted here; the cheapest may be the Emotiva XMC-1. 

However, I take issue with your emphasis on getting an AVR that can "calibrate the subwoofers individually." What is optimum is to set level and distance individually for each woofer but to EQ them together since their interaction in the room makes that superior to individual EQs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I find the notion of "stereo subs" a bit of a stretch given that bass below 80Hz is non directional and you should not be able to tell where it is coming form if set up correctly. I can see for users who intend to have it as a two channel system and have the subs crossover tuned higher than 80Hz.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.nousaine.com/pdfs/Stereo Bass.pdf

I read this a while back. It's a good look at this topic by the late great Tom Nousaine. What a guy.


----------



## dtr20 (Oct 30, 2014)

So I guess my real question is what is the point of a 7.2 system as opposed to a 7.1 system?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The .2 is the same LFE track as a single and in most cases unless you have XT32 just a split signal. If you have XT32 the two outputs are EQed separately.
Two subs can give you a smoother response in a room but again placement is key.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

dtr20 said:


> So I guess my real question is what is the point of a 7.2 system as opposed to a 7.1 system?


 imo, there are a few points to a 7.1/2/3/4 system. Smooth frequency response is probably the first reason people add subs, but sheer output is an equal consideration to me. Simply put, more subs equals more bass. (Not necessarily deeper though) large rooms(like mine) are hard to pressurize, so multiple subs are usually required. I run 7.3 fwiw.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

X.2, when equalized individually, should be able to give you much more uniform bass response throughout the room. As mentioned, placement is still important, but at least if the processor is able to measure and adjust each sub individually, it will be able to optimize each one, instead of applying the same EQ to both.


----------

